# Rota grid drift 18"x10"



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, im considering a set of these in 18"x10" and just wondering what width of tyre to go for 255 is pretty much all i can find online, i would like to go for 265 for a bit of protection but cant find anything other than Pzero rosso's and they are pish/over priced! I would also like to stay above 45 profile as the roads are a bloody disgrace atmo!

Rota Grid Drift Wheels Matt Gunmetal Set Of 4

What are you guy that own them already running them on?

Cheers, Drew


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I run rota gtrs 18x9.5 with 265s on a 32 but i like the rota grid drift wheel better.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I have Rota Grid drift on mine, 18x10". I used to run Falken 452's in 265/35/18, but now I have Toyo Proxies R888's in a 285/30/18. I think a 45 profile would be huge!!! They'd look like bus tyres


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

255s with a 45 profile on 18" rims will be a problem I'll bet. A known safe size is 265/35R18 and that's 22mm less sidewall that you're proposing. Basically you'll loose 22mm of wheelarch space. Depending on ride height this could be a problem. If you're in an R32 the 'could' becomes a 'will', not sure about the R33/34.

I'd also suggest you run a wider tyre on that rim. Apparently 275/35R18 can work on an R32 and there are plenty of options in that size.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

it is an r33 gtr v-spec.

Cheers cliff will give the falkens a try, hope the 35's aint to bad as she is pretty firm as it is with 17" and 50 profile:nervous:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

drewzer said:


> it is an r33 gtr v-spec.
> 
> Cheers cliff will give the falkens a try, hope the 35's aint to bad as she is pretty firm as it is with 17" and 50 profile:nervous:


I found the 265/35 Falkens to be just fine  Here is a picture of them fitted to the Rota Grid drifts so you can see the profile.......


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Rota Grid 18 x 10*

So are you saying that 275's or 285's would fit on a R32 ?

Baz :wavey:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea they look mint cliff im just worryed that if i nail a pot hole (which their are pleanty of up here in aberdeen), there aint much rim protection due to the tyre width. Guess i will just have to live with it and put in a claim to my local council if such a thing happens!!!

I feel some overtime coming on! lol!!

p.s. what offset are yours cliff, et15 as the driftworks site suggest?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

bazza1 said:


> So are you saying that 275's or 285's would fit on a R32 ?
> 
> Baz :wavey:


There is someone on here who runs 275s so it's possible. Might need arch rolling etc though.

Also worth knowing that not all 275s are equal. The real width of the tyre isn't necessarily 275 where it matters.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

The only thing I can say really, is that my wheels are still pretty immaculate after about 10 months of driving on them, and I've found my fair share of potholes, but do drive with my eyes wide open looking to avoid them, more than your average road user  My profile now is even lower on the 285/30 Toyo's. 
These were bought on Driftworks and are an ET15, fit prefectly with no rubbing issues, even on my new wider tyres.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

bazza1 said:


> So are you saying that 275's or 285's would fit on a R32 ?
> 
> Baz :wavey:


Can't see 285's fitting personally...

I found 275 semi slicks on 18x10 rims and rolled arches still rubbed at the front under compression on my old R32.

Used to run 265's on other set of wheels and had no problems with them.

Semi slicks do have a squarer side wall then normal road tires though I guess.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Can't see 285's fitting personally...
> 
> I found 275 semi slicks on 18x10 rims and rolled arches still rubbed at the front under compression on my old R32.
> 
> ...


Sorry should have been more clear - I think 275 is the biggest that would fit on an R32 without silly amounts of work. I guess that 275s would need some arch mods etc to be made to work.

None the less this explains the tyre size differences better than I can, pictures speaking a thousand words and all that:

My new Enkei wheels with Yokos - The Unofficial BMW M5 Messageboard (m5board.com)


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll probably go for 275's instead of 265's as they would look squarer on a 10" wheel.

Also I think there's a place near me ( Gosport ) that does arch rolling ?


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

do you get alot of tramling with 275 on the f
fronts, i would have thought a 265/35 on the front with a 275/30 on the rear would be better?


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

10j with 285's on a 32 is gona need work. I have 10x18 with 225's on mine and it cleans with only the lip hammered flat. This was on my stagea and my 32 but then i also went to town and cut all my archs and fitted over fenders to get the fit better


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Rota Grid Drift 18" x 10"*

Blimey ! 225's on a 10" rim, that was a bit of a stretch wasn't it ?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

cefiro_drifter said:


> 10j with 285's on a 32 is gona need work. I have 10x18 with 225's on mine and it cleans with only the lip hammered flat. This was on my stagea and my 32 but then i also went to town and cut all my archs and fitted over fenders to get the fit better


Perhaps a silly question but why 225s on a 10" rim? Was it a styling thing or you just happened to have the tyres and wheels knocking about...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I have et15 9.5j with 255's and they don't rub, though I did have to bend up one of the arch ***** clips from the front wings as they caught slightly on hard cornering, (only very slightly, but I hate tyres scrubbing!).

I've had no problems with a 35 profile, although I would be slightly worried with cheaper cast wheels getting dented or cracking, as I've cracked wheels before. I haven't had any issue with better quality Japanese wheels though, (Advan, Nismo etc). 

Alex B


----------



## w33bob (Nov 17, 2009)

Have the same 265/35 Falkens as Cliff J and the profiles not bad at all, anything larger would look a bit off imo.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

that looks bloody stunning same as cliff's, nice garage by the way!

Thanks for the help guys, you have persuaded me! i just want mine in sparkle metalic silver so mite have to get em powdercoated as i dont see them available on driftworks.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127353-drews-deep-marine-r33-gtr.html
This i what the will be going on to replace my volk's! They just aint big enough, iv just spent £180 on having them powder coated too! suppose they will do for winter.


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

bazza1 said:


> Blimey ! 225's on a 10" rim, that was a bit of a stretch wasn't it ?


lil bit of trouble but nothing some deoderant and a lighter didnt fix in 2 seconds and having a 45 profile it doesnt look crazy like the dub guys do



Cris said:


> Perhaps a silly question but why 225s on a 10" rim? Was it a styling thing or you just happened to have the tyres and wheels knocking about...


yeah pretty much had the tyres laying around so wanted to use them but its also down to legality and handling. Stretching tyres makes the side wall more stable and less flex and also the wheels stuck out about an inch so 225/235 stretch were the only the only way to get the tyre tread to be inside the arch.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

just my luck. . . . . . had a flat today (srew in the very outer part of the tread)!!!

Was speaking to the guy i get all my tyres from and he recomended Goodyear eagle F1'S as the falkens dont last well at all on cars with "real power" as he said lol!!!

£171 each fitted for Goodyears and £120 for Falkens. (265, 35 r18)

How did you guys get on with wear on the falkens (cliff & w33bob) and anyone else who has had them? My old man has a full set on his scoob, but he just potters about like a fanny so his tyres last forever anyway lol!!!!


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

falkens dont last that long coz they are a pretty soft compound but the grip u get for the price is great.I had falken 452's on my cefiro on the front and they lasted a good length considering the abuse it got ( about 15-20 drift days a year alnig with about 5000 road miles ) Have You looked at fedrel 595's and 595 RS's ? They are hugely popular in the drift scene due to the grip levels and longtivity but also they are priced very very well


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

iv just looked online realy (blackcircles) etc and fedrel's didnt come up in the list, you know any other good sites or where i can find them. Iv had a set of fedrel's on another car before and they were quite good. Just didnt think they were available at that size.

Their's actualy not that may brands to choose from online, i thought this was quite a common size for perfomance cars tbh!?!? 

cheers


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

camskills have always come up with good prices for laods fo different tyre makes. Thgey the easiest site i have found to use


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Cheers for that mate, never noticed camskill did tyres before! Their prices are way cheaper than blackcircles too!!!

Cheers, Drew


----------

